# Proxmox und Routed Netzwerkkonfiguration



## nfsmw15 (17. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mich gerade mit Proxmox am auseindersetzen und will eine VM mit einer Static IP konfigurieren.

Leider bekomme ich keine Verbinding nach außen oder eine Verbindung von außen auf die VM.
Weder über IPv4 noch über IPv6.
Ping von Proxmox (94.xx.xx.108) zur VM (94.xx.xx.79) funktioniert und auch andersrum. Firewall in Proxmox ist ausgeschaltet.
Proxmox Version ist 7.2-7
VM ist ein Debian 11.4 frisch aufgesetzt

Dafür habe ich auf dem Host System die Config "/etc/network/interfaces" geändert:

```
source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

iface lo inet6 loopback

auto enp0s31f6
iface enp0s31f6 inet static
    address 94.xx.xx.108
    netmask 255.255.255.255
    pointopoint 94.xx.xx.65
    gateway 94.xx.xx.65
    

iface enp0s31f6 inet6 static
    address 2a01:xxx:xxx:xxx::2
    netmask 128
    gateway fe80::1
    up sysctl -p
    
auto vmbr0
iface vmbr0 inet static
    address 94.xx.xx.108
    netmask 255.255.255.255
    bridge_ports none
    bridge_stp off
    bridge_fd 0
    up ip route add 94.xx.xx.79/32 dev vmbr0
    up ip route add 94.xx.xx.20/32 dev vmbr0
    
iface vmbr0 inet6 static
  address 2a01:xxx:xxx:xxx::3
  netmask 64
  up ip -6 route add 2a01:xxx:xxx:xxx::/64 dev vmbr0
```

Auf dem Gast Betriebssystem habe ich "/etc/network/interfaces" wie folgt verändert:

```
source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

iface lo inet6 loopback

auto ens18
iface ens18 inet static
    address 94.xx.xx.79
    netmask 255.255.255.255
    pointopoint 94.xx.xx.108
    gateway 94.xx.xx.108
    
iface ens18 inet6 static
    address 2a01:xxx:xxx:xxx::4
    netmask 64
    geteway 2a01:xxx:xxx:xxx::3
```

Ich habe mich an  diese Anleitung bei "Netzwerkkonfiguration Hostsystem Routed" und "Netzwerkkonfiguration Gastsystem Routed" gehalten.



Villeicht kann ja jemand helfen?

Danke 
Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## nicoas (16. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Andreas,
ich stehe leider an dem gleichen Problem. 
Konntest du es irgendwie lösen?

Beste Grüße
Nicolas


----------

